# Cobia in 6ft of water?



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

I was fishing the N.A.S south sea wall again this late afternoon like I do on most days, just walking along throwing a cast master, gotcha, and or a menhaden artificial. I saw 6 or 7 large, relatively stream line fish swimming in the water only about 6 feet deep, they went up the rocks to deeper water as I cast in front of them, nothing took, then not too long after bait was flying out of the water as these fish were tearing them up on top, I cast my castmaster out there (with a white feather) and got a hit, he ran and fought for about 30 seconds until I got broke off. I am using 10lb fluorocarbon with a 30lb fluro leader. I quickly put on a gotcha with a white feather on the rear and got another hit ( I cast directly into the bait ripples) same story different lure... 2 lures gone now. I cut my 30lb leader off of my menhaden, and switched to a 50 lb mono leader and cast it out... I mised the bait ripples by about 10ft short and got a lady fish. I threw him back and cast just past the bait and as I worked my lure into the bait, I got a hit and my line went slack, I started bringing it in as fast as I could, then I saw a 4ft fish(dark silhouette with white flanks)coming right at me on the wall then quickly turn and bolt paralell with the wall, my drag started screaming... I just let him run then I started cranking on him and working him back once I tightened my drag down. After a few go rounds I broke off past my leader somewhere, it looked a little stretched, so I guess I was cranking on him too hard?? I have a Penn 4000 on my inshore rod and it has I think a solid 13 or 15 lbs of drag at max. After the last hook up, the bait was still and the only thing biting were the skippers... Were they Cobia or was I battling a shark? I was too excited to look at the tail I was just staring at fun in my eyes lol. I had a great time despite losing $20+ in tackle. And the day before I saw jack crevalle schooling just off of the sea wall, about a dozen or more, they just cruised through and didn't even take a second look at what I had to offer.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Tarpon prolly.


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

I have been seeing some unusually large fish out there lately


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

SaltFish said:


> I have been seeing some unusually large fish out there lately


 Sounds right.


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

I'm about this close to taking my offshore spinning rod out there and laying waste to those fish!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

SaltFish said:


> I'm about this close to taking my offshore doing rod out there and laying waste to those fish!


Live bait, No leader & don't throw at them. Have the bait in front of them way before they get there. Use a circle hook. Alewyfs are best. Some call them pilchards & Menhayden , Mullet work good also. Live is the key. Good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

KingCrab said:


> Live bait, No leader & don't throw at them. Have the bait in front of them way before they get there. Use a circle hook. Alewyfs are best. Some call them pilchards & Menhayden , Mullet work good also. Live is the key. Good luck. :thumbup:


A mirrodine is the bait of choice!!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> A mirrodine is the bait of choice!!


 What's that?


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

KingCrab said:


> What's that?


A lure that I'm betting wouldn't hold up very long to a fish that big. They are really good for specs and reds.


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

acoustifunk said:


> A lure that I'm betting wouldn't hold up very long to a fish that big. They are really good for specs and reds.


I have heard of tarpon being caught on small baits, even BIG ones. But I'm not sure how any of my m17's would hold up during a monster fight lol. I may use a medium size yozuri, the hooks would be sharp enough to go through a bony tarpon I think, and they are very durable!


----------

